# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Alcoholgebruik na antibiotica kuur veranderd

## Gonzosz Voice

Normaliter dronk ik wel een glasje wisky-cola of een zwaar biertje.
Na een antibiotica kuur tegen wondroos én evenwichtsorgaanontsteking, smaken mijn drankjes niet meer. Vijf capsules per dag heb ik moeten slikken, wellicht dat hierdoor iets veranderd is.
Op zich niet erg, scheelt weer in de kosten.
Ik wist dat antibiotica eigenlijk een paardenmiddel is, ontstekingen zijn verholpen en whisky is dus verleden tijd!

----------

